# Raya Pro Panel



## jd7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all

I understand this
http://www.shutterevolve.com/raya-pro-the-ultimate-digital-blending-workflow-panel-for-photoshop/
has only just been released. I am thinking of buying it, but I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it and has any views on it?

thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2015)

There are no trial periods, and their facebook blog has mostly comments from people having issues. 

All three (yes, only 3) comments on their Facebook all are unanswered.

I'd be concerned about lack of customer support.

The comments:

"How works the money back guarantee at Raya pro??"

"Downloaded your easy panel. The actions which were present have suddenly disappeared leaving the panel blank. What did I do and how do I get the actions back?"

"Having problems installing EasyPanel since upgrading to PS CC2015. Even went as far as creating Extensions folder in the CEPServiceManager folder because it didn't exist to no avail. What now? Paid good money for the courses to only use the extension for a month."



They do not accept credit cards, and the website provides no real information about the company. 

Looking at their Website:

No e-mail address, phone number or physical address. That is generally considered as unacceptable for accepting credit cards, and points to high risk. If you don't know who a seller is, where they are, or have a e-mail address, just kiss your money goodbye, and hope you get what you expected.



I also did a search for Jimmy McIntyre and mainly found lots and lots of self promotion, but little or no independent information about him. He seems to post on a lot of web sites, and has a strong SEO effort. That's not all bad, a small business needs to get started somehow. However, there seems to be less information than I'd like.


A further search of his website turned up:

Domain Name: SHUTTEREVOLVE.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1848860639_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.bluehost.com
Registrar URL: http://www.bluehost.com/
Updated Date: 2015-03-04T01:12:48Z
Creation Date: 2014-03-03T01:12:44Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-03-03T01:12:44Z
Registrar: FastDomain Inc.
Registrar IANA ID: 1154
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1 801 765 9400
Reseller: BlueHost.Com
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited)
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: JIMMY MCINTYRE
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 36 THORBERRY GARDENS 
Registrant City: WALLSNED
Registrant State/Province: 
Registrant Postal Code: NE27 8AD
Registrant Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Registrant Phone: +44.1912639323
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: JIMMY MCINTYRE
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: 36 THORBERRY GARDENS 
Admin City: WALLSNED
Admin State/Province: 
Admin Postal Code: NE27 8AD
Admin Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Admin Phone: +44.1912639323
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: BLUEHOST INC
Tech Organization: BLUEHOST.COM
Tech Street: 1958 SOUTH 950 EAST 
Tech City: PROVO
Tech State/Province: UTAH
Tech Postal Code: 84606
Tech Country: UNITED STATES
Tech Phone: +1.8017659400
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: +1.8017651992
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: NS1.BLUEHOST.COM
Name Server: NS2.BLUEHOST.COM



I used bluehost to have a e-mail address for my domain. its not what I'd call a pro web host.

I also wonder about a business that has a gmail address.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the detective work Mt Spokane!!!

I stumbled across two websites associated with Jimmy McIntyre about a month ago when I started trying to learn a bit about exposure blending in Photoshop. I really liked some of his photos (https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631457160126/) and I have found his post-processing info interesting and useful. I also downloaded his free Easy Panel (for Photoshop), and it has worked as advertised for me (so I can't complain about the value!). 

I guess I hadn't actually thought befoer about the Raya Pro Panel not working properly, although like you I haven't found much that seems like independent info. And I agree it pays to be careful on the internet!

Anyway, from watching a couple of short promo videos about Raya Pro Panel, my main concern had been about whether it really offers very much. The promo videos were fairly short, and I didn't feel sure whether it would save a lot of time / be very useful, or if it was only marginally quicker and easier than using Photoshop normally.

If anyone has any first hand experience, it would be great to hear.

If I decide to get it, I will be happy to report back about it if anyone is interested.


----------



## benperrin (Jul 10, 2015)

Not something I've had first hand experience with but I like Jimmy's videos. It's really all about ease as he teaches all the techniques used in Raya Pro in his tutorials already. Not sure if I'd buy it but he does seem like an honest guy. None of this really helps though.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 12, 2015)

OK, I have ended up giving it a go ... I can report the Raya Pro panel downloaded and installed without any trouble. The installation is not quite as simple as double-clicking an icon and following prompts, but there is a video which shows you what to do and it was easy and didn't take long. I haven't had a chance to test out the panel yet though.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought this as well.
I was first directed to Jimmy McIntyre when I enquired on this site about where would be good to learn advanced photoshop.
His videos are quite good.
I then got an add for Raya Pro Panel and I bought it.
It does work ( I manually installed).
I've very bad for reading instructions so I don't know exactly what is does.
It's definately doing things when I press the buttons.
It seems to function fine. Sometimes a button doesn't work but that might be because it needs something in particular to be there before that button works.
Once I do read the instructions I'll be interested in seeing whether it really does a good job.
I presume it's mainly to make Luminosity Masks easier.
He has an e-mail address in the instructions if you have an issue.
I think some of the facebook comments are PIBKAS problems rather than any issue with the plugin.
He sounds like a nice person on his videos.
I wouldn't think he's selling thousands for these panels. I'm sure he will reply to people with problems (he seems to indicate he will).


----------



## canonvoir (Aug 23, 2015)

I purchased Raya Pro and it won't load in PS CC 2015. I manually installed it and did the easier install too. No go. I see the panel in PS but I get an error message about the code not being signed appropriately I believe. I'm not in front of my computer. 

I emailed him weeks ago asking for help with a screen shot of the error message. No response. 

Pretty disappointed.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 24, 2015)

canonvoir said:


> I purchased Raya Pro and it won't load in PS CC 2015. I manually installed it and did the easier install too. No go. I see the panel in PS but I get an error message about the code not being signed appropriately I believe. I'm not in front of my computer.
> 
> I emailed him weeks ago asking for help with a screen shot of the error message. No response.
> 
> Pretty disappointed.



That is disappointing. I've never tried, but did you try contacting him on Facebook? I am pretty sure he has a FB page. 

As for your installation error itself, I'm afraid I don't know how to help. All I can say is it works fine on my copy of PS CC 2015, so I have no idea why it's not working for you.


----------



## JimmyMcIntyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm Jimmy McIntyre, the owner of Raya Pro. I'm sorry to hear of your installation problems. A Raya Pro user brought this post to my attention. 

Did you email me about your problem? Is the problem still occurring? If so, please can you message me via the contact form on my website.

To kraats, I have an average response time to customer inquiries of 4 hours, which is very fast for internet responses. Every customer has been helped, who has emailed me, and in the very few occurrences where Raya Pro has not worked, I have given a full refund. 

If you have any problems, you just need to email me and I will be happy to help.

Have a nice day
Jimmy


----------



## jd7 (Sep 15, 2015)

JimmyMcIntyre said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm Jimmy McIntyre, the owner of Raya Pro.



Always great to see the owner/maker of a product turn up in a web forum!


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes its good to seem him replying directly.
I must say his videos are quite good in explaining what he is doing. 
I found the videos pretty good to follow. 
It would be fair to say one of the best.
Try following a Joel Tjintelaar video 
His Raya Pro I'm not quite sure what to do with it.
I'd find it easier to do the adjustments myself.
You press a button (there's loads of buttons) and you get a result.
It may be what you want or not.
I guess it would help if I read the instructions (this is a weak point of mine).


----------



## K-amps (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi I have it installed. First time install with no issues (just read the instructions for CC vs 5.1) installs. its quite easy.

I even emailed Jimmy that I have 5.1 but was on CC on a trial basis, and didn't want to pay for both versions, he said just get one, he will send other one for free, and he did over email. 

It's worth the money, just to create LM's, it has more. Its a time saver. I am still learning how to use it, and there are lots of videos out there. Some things might be glitch, but that's because you need to do steps in a sequence otherwise the macro will return an unknown error. You can undo and go back in multiple ways... so it's not a deal breaker.

Hope this helps,


----------

